# A girl messaged me on facebook



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

We talked for a bit.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Next time it's up to you to reach out your hand? ^^


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Someone message me but i believe it was a spam.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Woah! a girl messaged you? crazy


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

claiiire said:


> Woah! a girl messaged you? crazy


This is a massive thing for some people, I find it very stressful having a conversation with the opposite gender.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

A girl messaging me on FB is a rare event worthy of a New York style parade.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Someone message me but i believe it was a spam.


Post of the day lol thanks for that laugh

I know it pisses me off sometimes when i think i have a message and its spam or someone useless

Im like damn


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Cool, hopefully you can become good friends


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Post of the day lol thanks for that laugh
> 
> I know it pisses me off sometimes when i think i have a message and its spam or someone useless
> 
> Im like damn


Yeah she asking for my number so she send me pictures. I'm like wtf?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Yeah she asking for my number so she send me pictures. I'm like wtf?


What kind of pictures

Post or it didn't happen lol


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Not sure if serious...


----------



## ConscientiousKate (Jun 3, 2013)

Good for you Joe x Talking on FB is the gateway to hanging out in RL one day


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> What kind of pictures
> 
> Post or it didn't happen lol


Idk i didnt give it to her.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

ConscientiousKate said:


> Good for you Joe x Talking on FB is the gateway to hanging out in RL one day


Tons of people use datingssites to do such things already. One should not feel stupid about it. :b


----------



## Ghost in the Shell (May 25, 2013)

That random dude said:


> This is a massive thing for some people, I find it very stressful having a conversation with the opposite gender.


Same, but only if i'm very attracted to that girl. If it's just 'some' girl, it's not such a problem. Even if she is really cute or sexy. I can still talk to her quite easily. But if i feel thar she is something really special, i'll be all weird.


----------

